# Prolapse harness?



## VA Shepherd (Dec 26, 2010)

When I went to order my eartags for the year from Premier1, I noticed a product I hadn't heard of before. Has anyone ever used the prolapse retainer & harness? I don't anticipate any problems, but I have seen one prolapse, and I hope I never do again. Same with vet bill that followed.  

I have a friend whose best milking ewe tends to prolapse due to a previous trauma, not genetics, and her lambs sell for $800, so she's worth breeding again, and paying the vet. Should I recommend this to her? Thanks!


----------



## Rechellef (Oct 5, 2010)

We have sheep, but don't own one of these (yet). The guy who I bought the sheep from does and used it recently. A ewe had prolapsed during her labor (with twins) and the vet suggested he use one. Well, the end result was two healthy lambs and a happy, healthy mamma. However, the one thing you do have to be careful of is that ewes who have prolapsed before are more likely to do it again and it can be genetic, so any ewes out of her could have the same problem.


----------



## VA Shepherd (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks! That's good news, they really are inexpensive, and sound much less traumatic than the alternatives. 

The ewe in question, Grace, comes from a really good line, and had a good birthing history, but one year she went into labor in a snowstorm in the middle of the night, got rolled over on her back and side, and pushed and pushed on an absolutely huge single ram lamb (over 17 lbs, and she's not a big ewe) for at least 6 hours before we found her. Her owner panicked and pulled him (already dead, and swollen) a little too abruptly, and after everything else, the strain was too much. She only prolapsed one horn, and the vet said she'd be high risk but was worth breeding again. She adopted two lambs that same day, which really made her a favorite! The next year she did start a vaginal prolapse, but we were watching her closely that year and called the vet right away. A little oxytocin and some skilled manipulation by the (excellent) vet, and she delivered healthy triplets. None of her daughters or sisters have had any trouble; the vet said it's probably not a genetic flaw, just a combination of circumstances. Here's hoping, I have one of her daughters myself, I'll be watching her closely next year! This is Grace with her adopted boys:










And with her lambs the year after:




















I know they're watching her closely this year, too, maybe the harness will let them get a little more sleep! Thanks again!


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

When we had sheep we had occasion to use the prolapse retainer a couple of times. Very successful results. I would second the caution that the tendency to prolapse can be genetic.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

We used ot have a terrible problem with prolapses, but rather than cull we started to dock tails longer. The prolapses all but disapeared. Genetic? Sure but only when tied to a managment system that weakens the ewe. Muscle tone also plays a huge role in preventing or allowing prolapses. Make your ewes walk for food while pregnant so they have good muscle tone.


----------



## VA Shepherd (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for the advice, I am going to keep a careful eye on Grace's daughter when she lambs. I know there's a major genetic component to prolapse, but in this case, it seems that there were extenuating circumstances. It's good to plan for the worst, though! And thanks, Ross, for your input as well. I dock tails a little long, but some I have purchased were docked way too short, so I watch those ewes closely, too.


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

I have an old sheep who was given to us - she's now about 13-14 years old - who gets a vaginal prolapse when she gets constipated, I guess. She did this a week after last year's lamb, and again just last week. The vet didn't come out either time, said to wash off the prolapse, pack with granulated sugar, reinsert and use the prolapse equipment. She's a hair sheep, so there isn't anything to tie the harness to. I tie a 1" webbing around her belly behind her baby-bump and in front of her udder, then tie the harness to that. She needs it for a couple days, then I remove it so it doesn't rub her thighs. I should have culled her last summer, but never got around to it, and she's fattly pregnant now, so I'll aim for this next summer. Such a nice sheep: she's friendly, throws nice lambs and nurses anyone who comes up to her, so even though she's ancient, I find it difficult to cull her.
Kit


----------



## VA Shepherd (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow, what a ewe! At her age, I think she's entitled to a few hiccups! Actually hiccups might make her uterus fall out, from the sound of things....  

I can understand why you would hesitate to cull her. I would think at this point, prolapse or not, even if you cull her lambs, she's more valuable as a breeding ewe than she would be for her own freezer potential. We had a similar old lady ewe, scrawny, warty, broken tail, missing an eye, and all-around ugly as heck, who was very sweet and nursed any lamb who came to her, just like your girl. She was probably 11 or 12 when she got pneumonia, but she had twins that year, so she paid her way! Good luck with her this year.

I have to cull one of mine this year (bad teeth and mastitis). It's not an easy choice, but I do love mutton burgers....


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Kit, sheep like that live their lives out on this farm. I reckon they owe me nothing They are also very handy as Judus sheep and I often put them with weaned lambs so that moving them doesn't become a nightmare and it goes some way to helping the lambs settle down.

Everybody should have a prolapse retainer in their first aid kit. They are inexpensive and you may never use it but if they are needed they work very well and can mean the difference between dead lambs and ewe, and live ones.

There is definately a genetic link with prolapses but often there are other predisposing factors. What is generally not known is that it can happen in ewes of all ages and they don't have to be pregnant. However, in the main it happens in late pregnancy and in older ewes. Overweight ewes, ewes that get a sudden increase in feed in late pregnancy, ewes that have insufficient excercise, and grazing on hill country can all predispose to prolapses. It is also more likely to happen to ewes carrying multiples than singles. Like many things, it is largely a management problem and if keeping older ewes it can be a fine juggling act between making sure they get enough nutriment to feed themselves and growing foetus, and not allowing them to become too fat and lazy in the process.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## VA Shepherd (Dec 26, 2010)

Ronney said:


> Everybody should have a prolapse retainer in their first aid kit. They are inexpensive and you may never use it but if they are needed they work very well and can mean the difference between dead lambs and ewe, and live ones.
> 
> There is definately a genetic link with prolapses but often there are other predisposing factors. What is generally not known is that it can happen in ewes of all ages and they don't have to be pregnant. However, in the main it happens in late pregnancy and in older ewes. Overweight ewes, ewes that get a sudden increase in feed in late pregnancy, ewes that have insufficient excercise, and grazing on hill country can all predispose to prolapses. It is also more likely to happen to ewes carrying multiples than singles. Like many things, it is largely a management problem and if keeping older ewes it can be a fine juggling act between making sure they get enough nutriment to feed themselves and growing foetus, and not allowing them to become too fat and lazy in the process.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Ronnie! I did recommend it to my friend, and I have ordered one for myself (well, for my sheep ) as well. Thanks for the feedback, everyone!


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

I'd love to keep her as an ornament (ugly, scruffy, toothless ornament) but I only have a little pasture and I can't keep her away from the ram, so she keeps getting pregnant. 
Kit


----------



## LibertyWool (Oct 23, 2008)

I prefer to use a long section of smooth rope to make a harness. I have one ewe that prolapses every year. Tried to keep her open this year, but that obviously failed. I use the method from Ron Parker's book. Works well, and everyone has rope and bailing twine around.


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

WooHoo! And here is who she was constipated with! Mom and baby doing well, haven't been able to pick up baby to see what sex, but hoping for a ewe, of course. She had her sometime in the last 5 hours. The first pic is of Mom, this year's baby behind mom and last year's baby. The second pic is the new kid, of course, and mom.
Yeah! First one this year. 5 ewes to go.
Kit


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

I can't tell if the baby is white with a little color, or if the color is just birth fluids. Sure is cute, though, mom is patient, and auntie is there for moral support.

Peg


----------



## VA Shepherd (Dec 26, 2010)

Hooray! That's wonderful, what a good looking lamb! I love the wavy wool; what breed are they? Love the collar, by the way, I know folks who swear by them for handling sheep.


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

Mom is St Croix, last year's ewe is 1/2 St Croix, 1/2 Icelandic and has very thick short wavy wool/hair. This year's baby (sex still unknown, she'll only let me pet the end that bleats) is 1/2 St Croix, 1/4 Finn and 1/4 Icelandic. She's just messy yet. She'll be all white when she's clean.
I've had folks say they don't leave collars on their sheep, but it's a lot easier to catch a sheep with no wool when it's got a handle. Actually, the two old St Croix ladies are so tame I don't have to really "catch" them, but it's easier when someone is holding for me.
I'm fortunate that the weather changed just today: no rain, and it's pretty warm out, probably over 40*. Just checked on everyone, and they're out of the shelter and baby seems to be doing fine, so I guess they're all warm enough.
Kit


----------



## VA Shepherd (Dec 26, 2010)

I did order a harness & retainer; it arrived yesterday. Today, my neighbor called to get the vet's number because her ewe had a vaginal prolapse. I told her I had just the thing, took my new gizmo over there, and we fixed her ewe right up! Needless to say, she was thrilled; the vet was several hours and a couple hundred bucks away. So, she's buying me a new harness & retainer, it'll be here in a couple of days-- hope I don't need it again any time soon!

Thanks for all the advice, it certainly paid off!:goodjob:


----------

